# Gentlemen! How are your bits?



## dellzeqq (9 Nov 2013)

I have prostatitis. It's not fun, it's not elegant, and it's sometimes inconvenient, but I get by. It does bring on urinary tract infections, and one of those was nasty, but cranberry juice helps keep the worst at bay.

I've been told by one (non-cycling) consultant to give up cycling. I've been told by another (cycling) consultant that my condition has nothing to do with cycling. I'd like to believe the latter, but the incidence of prostatitis amongst cyclists I know is so high that I think that the non-cyclist might have a point.

So - I wondered. Are you similarly afflicted? And the only way to find out is through (you guessed) a poll. So, let's be hearing from you.


----------



## swee'pea99 (9 Nov 2013)

I've had an itchy sphincter for a year - does that count?


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2013)

Unable to comment as mine were removed in September 1999, the day before the solar eclipse, I've not seen any part of them since the day of the eclipse.
Can't see why it should be put in CA&D, so can't understand why it was included as a possible answer.


----------



## Doseone (9 Nov 2013)

Sorry to hear that.

There is a balance to be struck between the pleasure you get from cycling, and the potential risk it brings you. It's not scientific, but I know a number of people who have an injury and have been told by a medical professional that they can never ski/ run/ play rugby/ whatever again and they continue to do so. I think the truth is that in a lot of cases the medics just don't know.


----------



## Crackle (9 Nov 2013)

I probably don't do enough miles these days but back when I was young, those plastic saddles on the old Raleighs used to make peeing painful after a long ride. Luckily those days are long gone. I await to see what the future holds.


----------



## asterix (9 Nov 2013)

A decent Brooks saddle tranfers the pressure to bits that were meant to take it. (or if they weren't they soon will be..)


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2013)

@dellzeqq i was diagnosed about a yr as having an enlarged prostate so not the same as you , but close .

we did a lot of researching re cycling and pros and cons abound especially types of saddles that dont help , the ones that came through as being very good and seem to have had a lot of research done by the maker are the Selle SMP range sold in the uk by Dillgrove i think but check planet x at mo as they have some on offer , we contacted Brooks , Charge and many others and most admitted to as not being prostate friendly .

i only do 6 miles a day on the road and 3 x 20 - 30 mins of turbo training a week and where poss a couple of 10 mile early weekend rides , and on the week up to when i have my 6 month tests i dont use the bike at all .

i also eat more tomatoes now than before along with turmeric as both are well recommended .

not sure if any of the above help but

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-selle-smp-users.121113/


----------



## surfdude (9 Nov 2013)

very impressive , and hopefully fine


----------



## User6179 (9 Nov 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> I've had an itchy sphincter for a year - does that count?


 
pruritus anus


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Nov 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> I've had an itchy sphincter for a year - does that count?


Threadworms?


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2013)

No prostate issues, but only 43. Dodgy balls though after the snip 12 months ago and just had an epididymectomy on one, and that's now anchored to my scrotum. Bit weird having one stuck and one floating.


Other than that A1. 

Never had undercarriage issues before last year. Argh. Not old enough yet.


----------



## postman (9 Nov 2013)

You lot do talk bollocks sometimes.


----------



## postman (9 Nov 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> I've had an itchy sphincter for a year - does that count?


 Thrush,




does it look like this.Get some cream from your Doctor.


----------



## swee'pea99 (9 Nov 2013)

postman said:


> Thrush,
> View attachment 32373
> does it look like this.Get some cream from your Doctor.


I'd been wondering what that tweety noise was...


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Nov 2013)

Hop[e you are fit and well again soon Dell... is it chronic or acute? [just been on the NHS website!]


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2013)

62 and a cyclist most of my life, undercarriage is fine, the only problem I have had in that area, in the spring of 2012, wasn't cycling related, Low Flow Priepism, all sorted now but its cost me some function.


----------



## Linford (9 Nov 2013)

Dellzeqq-Lunch-box just doesn't flow off the tongue as well.

Since I took the time to get my saddle sorted, I get a lot less discomfort when cycling than from motorcycling.
Perhaps it is time you reviewed the choices for your bike saddle and get the fitting checked..


----------



## mark st1 (9 Nov 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I've been told by one (non-cycling) consultant to give up cycling. I've been told by another (cycling) consultant that my condition has nothing to do with cycling.



Having you cruise past me up that hill (the first big one) in the Croydon area on the fnrttc on the way to Brighton with your ridiculous cassette id say you were fine to carry on with the bike. Im no quack but if im putting in half your annual mileage in 30 odd years time id be a happy bunny.


----------



## The Jogger (9 Nov 2013)

I had prostatitis diagnosed via camera a couple of years ago which they said at the time had been chronic, however after a long course of an antibiotic it seems to have cleared up. Well they told me they didn't need to see me again.. This was found during investigations for my kidney stone ....


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Nov 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Having you cruise past me up that hill (the first big one) in the Croydon area on the fnrttc on the way to Brighton with your ridiculous cassette id say you were fine to carry on with the bike. Im no quack but if im putting in half your annual mileage in 30 odd years time id be a happy bunny.


not so much of the thirty years time, you young whippersnapper!

It's not too debilitating. Sometimes my bladder feels like a rock that is about to burst, and I spend far too long in the company of trees, but it's a small thing to bear. The infection that put me in hospital back in 2009 is but a memory.

It was more a case of wondering if this is a common thing among (male) cyclists


----------



## thom (10 Nov 2013)

2758985 said:


> True Steve Thompson, former England hooker, retired from the game on medical advice and later returned on conflicting medical advice. He had to return £1m insurance as I recall.


He's in rare good health theses days :


----------



## Sara_H (10 Nov 2013)

May I reply on behalf of my OH? His bits are fine.


----------



## ComedyPilot (10 Nov 2013)

postman said:


> You lot do talk *bollocks* sometimes.


Male geography not a stong point for you?

Let's hope your lack of direction never meant you posted letters in the wrong box......


----------



## Moon bunny (10 Nov 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> Male geography not a stong point for you?
> 
> Let's hope your lack of direction never meant you *posted letters in the wrong box*......


Given the area of the thread, is that an euphemism for something?


----------



## ComedyPilot (10 Nov 2013)

Moon bunny said:


> Given the area of the thread, is that an euphemism for something?


No. Given Postman's career I meant it literally.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Nov 2013)

Sara_H said:


> May I reply on behalf of my OH? His bits are fine.


Still a happy lady then


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Nov 2013)

Been riding bikes for nearly 50 years now. Worst problem I've ever personally come across in the undercarriage department is "white willy". But that was a huge amount of time ago.

Just ride your bike @dellzeqq


----------



## Kies (10 Nov 2013)

I hope i never experience my willy going "white"!!!!!


----------



## Kies (10 Nov 2013)

What is painting? 
I get the butler to sort the house out


----------



## compo (10 Nov 2013)

Worn out.


----------



## postman (10 Nov 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> Male geography not a stong point for you?
> 
> Let's hope your lack of direction never meant you posted letters in the wrong box......


 It was a tongue in cheek remark,but now i am worried which cheek i put it in.


----------



## gbb (10 Nov 2013)

Ever since an accident (non cycling related)35 years ago, ive always had a an occasionally tender prostate. A long long term bqd back also causes problems, according to the doc because your nerves flow through that region so I'm up against it every which way 
Truth is, it causes me some minor discomfort, but no more. I'm often placing my self either side of the saddle when I ride...and tbf, as ive done little mileage this year, my tolerance to the saddle has weakened somewhat so I'm finding it a tad more uncomfortable anyway.
Ive only had it checked once, some years ago and it was a bit enlarged. It seems its something I have to live with given the damage that was done years ago.


----------



## gbb (10 Nov 2013)

And I sympathise dellzeqq, when mine does play up, albeit at a lowish level, its hard to describe the pain, like a grating ache. Not nice at all.


----------



## theclaud (10 Nov 2013)

2761123 said:


> You went round Michael Barrymore's for drinks?


----------



## gbb (10 Nov 2013)

Adrian post: 2761163 said:


> On a more serious note, have you considered a recumbent?


No...as said, I find mine more a lifelong niggle with it very occasionally flaring up.
The Michael Barrymore comment nearly resulted in a tea/keyboard moment.


----------



## The Jogger (13 Nov 2013)

Symptoms for me seemed to have returned, either timely thread or me and my big mouth, it's cleared up, bollox....will make GP appointment no doubt more dreaded tests.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Nov 2013)

My father in law (83) has just had his prostate shaved after a couple of years of similar issues. 


Shaved. 


Prostate.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Nov 2013)

As a result he feels much much better.


----------



## gbb (14 Nov 2013)

dan_bo said:


> My father in law (83) has just had his prostate shaved after a couple of years of similar issues.
> 
> 
> Shaved.
> ...





theclaud said:


>


Oh god, please noooo.
My accident which caused my long term prostate discomfort was so so horrendous and painful, i baulk at the idea of any further intervention...which is already 9 years overdue 
Plastic tubing doesnt last forever apparently.


----------



## Globalti (14 Nov 2013)

I'm 57 and, thank God, have just been given the all-clear in the prostate department. I think riding a Roubaix helps.

A cycling neighbour however, aged 59 and a much longer-serving and better cyclist than me, has had low-level prostatitis for about ten years culminating in a cancer diagnosis this spring. He went to Christie Hospital in Manchester and got it reamed out via the urethra and was back on the bike within a month, happy as Larry.


----------



## srw (14 Nov 2013)

2761163 said:


> On a more serious note, have you considered a recumbent?


Wouldn't lying on his front* be more appropriate?

*Prostrate.

(I have a coat somewhere...)


----------



## martint235 (14 Nov 2013)

When my dad was diagnosed with prostate problems (he now has a catheter) I did a very little bit of digging. Should a man live to be 80, there's a 90% chance that something will be wrong with his prostate. 90%!!! That only leaves 10% for all the other things that can get you!


----------



## ancientreg (3 Nov 2018)

Anyone with experience of riding with a catheter fitted? Suggesting a way to make it less painful?


Ancientreg


----------



## mrandmrspoves (4 Nov 2018)

As this is an old thread about gentleman's bits.....it has been reserected.


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2018)

mrandmrspoves said:


> As this is an old thread about gentleman's bits.....it has been reserected.



Yes, and it rose to the challenge.


----------



## User76022 (11 Nov 2018)

Coincidentally just the other day I watched something where a consultant was saying cycling definitely does not cause prostate issues, but may cause other problems if your bike is putting excess pressure on over time. 

The consultant did however say that a fair number of people he sees with prostate issues are cyclists, but he said that's because middle age and older people make up an ever increasing proportion of cyclists these days. Ie its not that cycling causes these issues, it's that they're more likely as we get older, and it seems we are also more likely to turn to cycling as we get older.


----------

